# KFC breaches United Nations security



## old medic (27 Oct 2009)

KFC 'colonel' breaches United Nations security
Steven Edwards, Canwest News Service: Monday, October 26, 2009
http://news.globaltv.com/world/colonel+breaches+United+Nations+security/2147843/story.html


> UNITED NATIONS — Red-faced United Nations officials Monday admitted to a major security lapse after a UN guard helped Kentucky Fried Chicken's "Colonel Sanders" gain access to restricted areas.
> 
> The guard escorted the white-suited intruder past security barriers, where he got a handshake from the UN General Assembly president, Dr. Ali A. Treki of Libya.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Oct 2009)

> "Montas warned the UN could take legal action against the company"


...you can sue because someone made you look stupid?? 

In that case I'm going to be rich!!!!!!   Quick, where's Jackie Chiles?

http://www.seinfeldonline.com/jackie.html


----------



## ajp (27 Oct 2009)

I wonder if Ronald and Grimace showed up how they would do getting in?


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2009)

I just want to state here, without fear of contradiction, that The Royal Canadian Regiment had nothing to do with this event.

Pro Patria!


----------



## dapaterson (27 Oct 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I just want to state here, without fear of contradiction, that The Royal Canadian Regiment had nothing to do with this event.
> 
> Pro Patria!



Of course not.  The RCR is sensible enough to give its colonels adult supervision - that's why we have CWOs...


----------



## VIChris (27 Oct 2009)

This article made my day! Not enough for me to eat at the Dirty Bird, but enough to admire their marketing cojones.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Oct 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I just want to state here, without fear of contradiction, that The Royal Canadian Regiment had nothing to do with this event.
> 
> Pro Patria!




 :rofl:

Crikey TV, you beat me to it!!

And for the pictures;








dileas

tess


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2009)

They can guard the Colonel's Secret Recipe, but they can't guard the UN from the Colonel!  

Found on the 'Net:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Oct 2009)

Sadly, the good Colonel could probably get more done around that Gong Show than the stiff shirts that are supposed to be there


----------



## JackD (28 Oct 2009)

hmmm.. I wonder, is there a chance for me to be a security guard at the UN? I mean I know what a bird-colonel looks like...  And I could do with the money....


----------

